
Stop Hoarding Your Ideas - chrbutler
http://www.newfangled.com/ideas
======
hkimura
I've been on both sides of the fence where someone tells me their "super
secret" idea and the reality is that it blows...and where I thought that an
idea that I had was badass, but when I finally told people, it turned out to
be terrible. Even with the ideas that were good, it has taken a long time to
develop them. Even if you have a great idea, you still need to get off your
ass and execute branding, marketing and product development. Usually, telling
people actually helps me talk through the idea and make it better.

------
BrianYesh
I found that ideas are pretty worthless until they are made real. That is the
hard part I struggle with. Because implementation requires time, knowledge,
and wealth. Something all in short supply.

